# مسائل هندسية في الاحتمالات و الاحصاء



## مساعد فني (16 يونيو 2012)

تحية طيبة إلى كل الأخوان المهندسين و غير المهندسين 
أحببت أن أطلب منكم المساعدة في ( مسائل بالإحصاء و الاحتمالات تختص بالميكانيكا )
مثل التباديل و التوافيق وغيرها 
و لكم جزيل الشكر ....


----------

